
Antlr-haskell: A Haskell implementation of the ANTLR top-down parser generator - karl-cronburg
https://hackage.haskell.org/package/antlr-haskell
======
karl-cronburg
And an original article about the project can be found here:
[http://cronburg.com/2018/antlr-haskell-
project/](http://cronburg.com/2018/antlr-haskell-project/)

